# Daylight Savings Time



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just your friendly reminder that if you're in an area that practices daylight savings (at least state side), its time to drop your clocks back an hour.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sure was nice getting that extra hour of sleep last nite!  Hate the fact that it will be dark so early though.


----------



## bobmorton (Nov 19, 2010)

I see, thanks for the info. I haven't do that thing. I just try it now.


----------

